# Unsere Weihnachtsüberraschung: ACCON-AGLink 5.6 unterstützt TIA Portal V16



## Thomas Hönle (11 Dezember 2019)

DELTA LOGICs Version 5.6 von ACCON-AGLink unterstützt das neu erschienene Siemens TIA Portal V16, sowohl im Online- als auch im Offline-Zugriff. Die Firmware 2.8.1 für S7-1500 und die Firmware 4.4 für S7-1200 wird auch unterstützt. 

Die Steuerungen der S7-1200/1500 profitieren besonders von der neuen Version. Neu hinzu kam der der Zugriff auf SPSen, selbst bei ‚No Access‘, durch Passworteingabe, zum Beispiel zum Lesen und Schreiben von Variablen. Der Projektupload von CPUs mit parametrierter Schutzstufe mit Passworteingabe ist nun möglich. Bei den S7-1200/1500-Steuerungen lässt sich die aktuelle Schutzstufe abfragen. 

  Alarme werden bei der S7-1500 in der neuen Version auch unterstützt. Bei S7-1200/1500 lässt sich die Uhrzeit der SPS lesen und stellen sowie der Betriebszustand (run/stop) lesen und setzen.

  Der Funktionsumfang des Java Wrappers wurde erweitert. 

  .Net Core unterstützt in der neuen Version Windows und Linux.

  Ein neues Modul hat in den Leistungsumfang von ACCON-AGLink Einzug erhalten. S5-ISO (H1). Es ist für Windows und Linux verfügbar.

Details zu den Neuerungen finden Sie im ChangeLog.

Eine Demoversion für Windows können Sie hier herunterladen. Die Demoversion für Linux finden Sie hier.

  Ich wünsche Ihnen eine besinnliche Adventszeit.

Viele Grüße

Thomas Hönle
DELTA LOGIC Automatisierungstechnik GmbH
www.deltalogic.de


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Januar 2020)

Verstehe ich das richtig, ich kann in TIA einstellen ob lesende, schreibende oder beides zugelassen ist oder kein Zugriff "lesend und schreibend nicht"
und wenn ich auf KeinZugriff ( kompletter Schutz ) stelle, kann Accon-AGLink mit dem Passwort trotzdem lesen / schreiben??




Wenn ja, besteht dann nicht die Gefahr das man jetzt etwas auf diese Art in Betrieb nimmt und bei der nächsten Siemens Firmware geht es dann auf einmal nicht mehr?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Januar 2020)

Hallo Delta,



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, ich kann in TIA einstellen ob lesende, schreibende oder beides zugelassen ist oder kein Zugriff "lesend und schreibend nicht"
> und wenn ich auf KeinZugriff ( kompletter Schutz ) stelle, kann Accon-AGLink mit dem Passwort trotzdem lesen / schreiben??



  ACCON-AGLink verhält sich beim Zugriff auf Variablen wie ein Siemens HMI.
  Zum Lesen und Schreiben von Variablen ist deshalb die Zugriffsstufe 'HMI Zugriff' ausreichend (bzw. nötig).
  Die Zugriffsstufe 'HMI Zugriff' muss dazu bereits im Projekt eingestellt sein oder die Verbindung durch Passworteingabe auf 'HMI' hochgestuft werden.

  Zum Herunterladen der Symbole ist mindestens die Zugriffsstufe 'Lesezugriff' nötig, weil dies ein Service Zugriff auf die SPS ist. ('Lesezugriff' bedeutet nicht 'Variablen lesen' sondern eher ein Service Zugriff auf die SPS z.B. vom Tia Portal aus) 




DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wenn ja, besteht dann nicht die Gefahr das man jetzt etwas auf diese Art in Betrieb nimmt und bei der nächsten Siemens Firmware geht es dann auf einmal nicht mehr?


  Bei einer Änderung auf dieser Ebene würden auch alle Siemens HMI's  oder das TIA Portal ohne ein Update nicht mehr funktionieren.
Trotzdem prüfen wir jede neue FW bevor wir sie freigeben.

  Ich hoffe, das passt so für Dich. Ansonsten noch einmal melden.


----------

